# Local 3 Apprenticeship



## devunn (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## drizt27 (Aug 6, 2009)

I got 2 letters today One from Local 3 and one from Empire State College. Apparently i have electrical theory classes on Tuesdays and a college class on Mondays

which is odd because the way i understood it was that it would be either monday/wed...or tues/thurs.....not 2 days in a row

but whatever...at least i know whats goin on with the school end of things


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

drizt27 said:


> I got 2 letters today One from Local 3 and one from Empire State College. Apparently i have electrical theory classes on Tuesdays and a college class on Mondays
> 
> which is odd because the way i understood it was that it would be either monday/wed...or tues/thurs.....not 2 days in a row
> 
> but whatever...at least i know whats goin on with the school end of things


That is Odd, Ussally your elec therory class is at 4 or 4;30-6:30 and the college right after that on either mon/wed or tues/wed. i'd call empire and the apprentcie dept see whats up. I'm still waiting to see whats going on.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

devunn said:


> I took my test, never got a letter back saying how i did, then got a letter saying to schedule a physical. I did that, just took my physical on the 27th. I also got a letter from Empire State College which congratulated me on being accepted into the Union and told me my orientation date. I've already done orientation. Does this mean I have been accepted? If so, does anyone know around about when I'll actually start working? School is supposed to start September 9th but thats all I know. I'll have to quit my current job to start school so basically im trying to find out when I'll actually start working and getting paid. Any info is greatly appreciated..i'm kinda lost on what is going on.


 
The way it works is you start school then about 6 months after u start school u normally start work cause so many A guys out, Thats how it was back in 02-03. You are in Congrats. pay attention in elec therory and don't spend to much time in "the Flight" the bar around the corner before class. College classes are a joke IMO. 1st half of 1st half is fairly easy, 2nd half of 1st half is where u do more and more math, But if you know the formauals u will be fine.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good old Ohm's law. How about some AC Theory XL=2x3.28xFxL

or XC = 1/2x3.28xFxC :scooter:


----------



## devunn (Aug 31, 2009)

sopranocaponyc said:


> The way it works is you start school then about 6 months after u start school u normally start work cause so many A guys out, Thats how it was back in 02-03. You are in Congrats. pay attention in elec therory and don't spend to much time in "the Flight" the bar around the corner before class. College classes are a joke IMO. 1st half of 1st half is fairly easy, 2nd half of 1st half is where u do more and more math, But if you know the formauals u will be fine.


 
6 months? Wow, guess I won't be able to do this then. My classes are at 4 and 4:30 and theres no way i'll be able to get off work to go to these classes. So that means i'll have to quit my job and I can't exactly survive for 6 months with no job.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Think long and hard about it. You are not looking at a job with the union, you are looking at a career. You should be able to qualify for unemployment to help you survive. Classes 2 nights a week you may be able to find something else that will allow you to work this out. A little suffering now can really pay off in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## devunn (Aug 31, 2009)

Boneshaker said:


> Think long and hard about it. You are not looking at a job with the union, you are looking at a career. You should be able to qualify for unemployment to help you survive. Classes 2 nights a week you may be able to find something else that will allow you to work this out. A little suffering now can really pay off in the long run. Good luck.


 
I'm going to try my best to make it work but I just dont think it will. I can't get unemployment if I quit my job and thats what I'm going to have to do. I don't understand how they're going to schedule me for classes at 4pm twice a week and then not start actual work for 6 months. I'm not complaining, I'm greatful for the opportunity, I just don't understand how they expect people to support themselves during this time. I've got a wife and I can't just wing it for 6 months.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

devunn said:


> I'm going to try my best to make it work but I just dont think it will. I can't get unemployment if I quit my job and thats what I'm going to have to do. I don't understand how they're going to schedule me for classes at 4pm twice a week and then not start actual work for 6 months. I'm not complaining, I'm greatful for the opportunity, I just don't understand how they expect people to support themselves during this time. I've got a wife and I can't just wing it for 6 months.


I understand your situation. But, like boneshaker said, it's a career. If you pass this opportunity up, you'll be kicking yourself in a few years and by that time it may be too late to change careers.


----------



## drizt27 (Aug 6, 2009)

I currently work for a licensed electrician and i have known him a long time. he says he is happy for me and completely understands...and will let me leave early on the days i need to go to school and keep working too. so i am lucky that way


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

devunn said:


> I'm going to try my best to make it work but I just dont think it will. I can't get unemployment if I quit my job and thats what I'm going to have to do. I don't understand how they're going to schedule me for classes at 4pm twice a week and then not start actual work for 6 months. I'm not complaining, I'm greatful for the opportunity, I just don't understand how they expect people to support themselves during this time. I've got a wife and I can't just wing it for 6 months.


Not for nothing dude, But if your serious about local 3 u will do the school and try to make due, there are plenty of people that are still waiting for their turn if u can't do it let them know so they can go to the next person on the list. If you chose not to do it. I guarantee u will kick your self in the ass for not doing it years from now. I know I am for not sticking with it back in 03. Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## alloutmotor (Aug 19, 2009)

congrats i guess we are in the same boat. i think i was accepted into the union because i went through all the processes that you did. i have class monday and tuesday as well so maybe we can get to know each other. i also recieved another letter stating i should show up next week for my osha?? class as well as bring a klein tool kit and work clothes so i am guessing i start work next week? i am very unsure of what i got my self into but things are moving very fast and getting costly for me so i hope i am doing the right thing.


----------



## SpLiTthoughtz (Sep 12, 2009)

I've also been accepted to local 3 and have classes Wednesdays and Thursdays. The whole process had me clueless too until now that i at least know whats going on with school. My question is, i have absolutely no tools (fresh outta highschool with no field experience) how much am i going to be spending on tools? I'm not working yet so i want to know in order to come up with the money.


----------



## devunn (Aug 31, 2009)

alloutmotor said:


> congrats i guess we are in the same boat. i think i was accepted into the union because i went through all the processes that you did. i have class monday and tuesday as well so maybe we can get to know each other. i also recieved another letter stating i should show up next week for my osha?? class as well as bring a klein tool kit and work clothes so i am guessing i start work next week? i am very unsure of what i got my self into but things are moving very fast and getting costly for me so i hope i am doing the right thing.


I haven't received a letter saying I should show up for any classes besides my electrical theory class and empire state college class. I did give the apprentice department a call and they said my physical hadn't cleared yet and that was why I haven't received anything. Apparently the doctor forgot to write down my hearing results. So I went in and took care of that. They told me the next group will be starting work at the end of sept or early october. You have to bring a klein tool kit? I didn't know you had to supply your own tools. Now I'm wondering exactly how much that'll cost. It'd be really nice if we were given a lot of this information from the beginning instead of being told we need to do this this this like a week prior.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

devunn said:


> I haven't received a letter saying I should show up for any classes besides my electrical theory class and empire state college class. I did give the apprentice department a call and they said my physical hadn't cleared yet and that was why I haven't received anything. Apparently the doctor forgot to write down my hearing results. So I went in and took care of that. They told me the next group will be starting work at the end of sept or early october. You have to bring a klein tool kit? I didn't know you had to supply your own tools. Now I'm wondering exactly how much that'll cost. It'd be really nice if we were given a lot of this information from the beginning instead of being told we need to do this this this like a week prior.


 
is this something New going to school on back to back days, when i was in it it was either mon/wed or tues/ thur. as far as how much tools expect to pay close to $500. If your starting work in oct, then lucky you, normally its a few months after u start school. Theres still so many Guys out of work now. So you never know!


----------



## alloutmotor (Aug 19, 2009)

devunn said:


> I haven't received a letter saying I should show up for any classes besides my electrical theory class and empire state college class. I did give the apprentice department a call and they said my physical hadn't cleared yet and that was why I haven't received anything. Apparently the doctor forgot to write down my hearing results. So I went in and took care of that. They told me the next group will be starting work at the end of sept or early october. You have to bring a klein tool kit? I didn't know you had to supply your own tools. Now I'm wondering exactly how much that'll cost. It'd be really nice if we were given a lot of this information from the beginning instead of being told we need to do this this this like a week prior.



yeah that's the only thing i don't like about this program so far.. the lady who u call at the board for apprentice always has an attitude... and everything they do is last minute which requires me to spend money i don't have... i guess if i do start this week i wont be seeing my first check till October and i wont be seeing that because i will be repaying the people i borrowed the money from to get started ... either way i am saving the receipts for everything i spent to get started on this job and i will try to write them of on my taxes next year

oo btw the klein tool kit is 250 dollars... the one required to start the program 

also today being my first day electrical theory class they claimed that you get raises every 6 months based on your performance in class and on the job, but online it seem as if it were yearly raises. I am still confused about a lot of whats going on. I guess its because i don't know any one in the union


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

alloutmotor said:


> yeah that's the only thing i don't like about this program so far.. the lady who u call at the board for apprentice always has an attitude... and everything they do is last minute which requires me to spend money i don't have... i guess if i do start this week i wont be seeing my first check till October and i wont be seeing that because i will be repaying the people i borrowed the money from to get started ... either way i am saving the receipts for everything i spent to get started on this job and i will try to write them of on my taxes next year
> 
> oo btw the klein tool kit is 250 dollars... the one required to start the program
> 
> also today being my first day electrical theory class they claimed that you get raises every 6 months based on your performance in class and on the job, but online it seem as if it were yearly raises. I am still confused about a lot of whats going on. I guess its because i don't know any one in the union


You get a raise very time u start a new year(work wise) so if u start school as 1st year in sept, but work in oct, you would get a raise in oct. but at the same time if you don't pass your elec classes you won't get your raise!


----------



## devunn (Aug 31, 2009)

sopranocaponyc said:


> You get a raise very time u start a new year(work wise) so if u start school as 1st year in sept, but work in oct, you would get a raise in oct. but at the same time if you don't pass your elec classes you won't get your raise!


 
hey sopranocaponyc, 

you seem to actually have an idea of how all this **** works so can you answer a few questions? once I start working am I going to have steady work for the next 5 years or is that all in the air? am i actually guranteed 35 hrs a week like i was told or is that bull****? do i get benefits while i am an apprentice? what is it gonna be like on a day to day basis? anything i should be doing to prepare? basically man, can you just tell me anything you think would be useful?


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

Funny thing is, as a first year cubbie....you will be spending most of your time going to get snacks for the Bro's and doing gopher work. You may have tools, but don't plan on doing any REAL electrical work for a LONG time.

Local 3......you gotta earn the right to do electrical work.

good luck.

~joe


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

alloutmotor said:


> yeah that's the only thing i don't like about this program so far.. *the lady who u call at the board for apprentice always has an attitude*... and everything they do is last minute which requires me to spend money i don't have... i guess if i do start this week i wont be seeing my first check till October and i wont be seeing that because i will be repaying the people i borrowed the money from to get started ... either way i am saving the receipts for everything i spent to get started on this job and i will try to write them of on my taxes next year
> 
> oo btw the klein tool kit is 250 dollars... the one required to start the program
> 
> also today being my first day electrical theory class they claimed that you get raises every 6 months based on your performance in class and on the job, but online it seem as if it were yearly raises. I am still confused about a lot of whats going on. I guess its because i don't know any one in the union


that's becasue she knows you're a cub, and she can get away with it.

Sucks, I know....I have been there.

Yuo will be $hitted on for 5 years. you will either develop a teflon coating, or you will wash out.

I don't like it either, but that's what you have signed up for.



~joe


----------



## SpLiTthoughtz (Sep 12, 2009)

hey traveler

what year are you? or are you already a journeyman?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

devunn said:


> hey sopranocaponyc,
> 
> you seem to actually have an idea of how all this **** works so can you answer a few questions? once I start working am I going to have steady work for the next 5 years or is that all in the air? am i actually guranteed 35 hrs a week like i was told or is that bull****? do i get benefits while i am an apprentice? what is it gonna be like on a day to day basis? anything i should be doing to prepare? basically man, can you just tell me anything you think would be useful?


 
I do cause i was in it back in 02-03, before i left (thats another story). Once you start working you will have a min of 35 hours for the 1st 4 years. The 5th year you either become MIJ or 5th year apprentice, not so sure, but you will be working. you will be able to get all your benefits after 6 months u start working. You get your raise every time u turn another year work wise. 

Now what you will be doing has alot of factors. if you start at a company like i did( TR ricotta) it was a small company, and we worked in 2-3 man crews small jobs, so you'll be doing more work in small company. When I got a bad lay off from them I went to ADCO ELEC at the duteche bank on wall st, big company big job. There was 200+ on site, so the 1st thing i did when i got in was get every ones coffee order, so from 7:30-till when coffee is over 9, 9:30 you really don't do anything but make $$ and get your food free. Your main tools you gonna need are just a few basics, but make sure u get whats on the list, and try to mark your with your Initials. Just listen to what your journey men says and stay away from the bars at lunch especially on Fridays. GL


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

SpLiTthoughtz said:


> hey traveler
> 
> what year are you? or are you already a journeyman?


Class of 2001.
Perfect attendance award
2nd in class, 5 yr. grade avg 90.5%

honorary withdrawl in 2003, back in the military for now.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

When I was accepted i quit my job on friday and the union started me on monday. It"s not always 6 months but nobody knows. maybe call your training director it pretty much his job to get you going with school and work.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

Your raises will be based on you passing your classes and your ojt (on the job training hours) 1st year 55% jw scale, 2nd year 60% jw scale and so on.. Now to get from 1st to 2nd i needed 2000 ojt and every year after 1500 ojt.. but thats how my local does it, after reading through the web pages of different locals across the country they differ some what on the details but that pretty much the recipe i think.


----------



## devunn (Aug 31, 2009)

I got two letters today. One saying to report to Classroom "A" on the 25th and 26th for an OSHA class, and the other saying to report to the Balcony lounge on the 28th for a mandatory meeting for apprentices and that job assignments will be ready for available apprentices on the 29th. So I guess that means i'll finally start working soon which is great because i've been going crazy not working. i'm not the type who can just sit around all day. so yeah, if there are other apprentices who are already in their college classes and electrical theory classes im guessing you'll probably be getting the same letter if you haven't already.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 7, 2009)

yea i also got that letter so i guess we will be in the same class for the OSHA cert. I actually postponed work because i'm getting surgery on the day we start working Sept 29th 2009 so i'll be behind on some of the hours but its okay


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!!

Take some advice from a JW who has been there:

1. Don't talk much.....wait to fit in a bit....you are the new guy, and a "cub".
2. ASK for work to do.....this gives you a positive view in the Forman's eyes.
3. Be flexible. Local 3 is a BIG local.....Yuo won't be doing any electrical work for a LONG,LONG TIME. jsut go with the flow.
4. Teflon coating. In the eyes of many Journeyman you are an indentured servant/slave. If you jsut go along, you will make it....argue, talk back...you will be gone.....jsut the way it is.
5. REMEMBER....you now HAVE A JOB! This is GOOD news! The bad news is, it's a HELL of alot of work.....50% of my class dropped out. If your willing to really work, you will make it....and Book1 hands in Local 3 who came up there, usually make a good living, but REPUTATION is everything. A bad rep means no work....good rep means steady employment.

It is now in YOUR hands. I'm happy for ya, and yet, I feel sorry for ya.....NJATC is a real bear!

~Joe


----------

